# Jiggin' Long Reef Sunday 2nd!



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

05:00 I'll be at the boat ramp for an early hunt for a "bunch of big Kings sitting down deep" as they were explained to me reluctantly by a spearo yesterday.

Jig gear and a few SP's for back up.

JT is your boat still on the car?

Come on Peril, redeem your self, I've got a good feeling about this one!


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Dan

Did he tell u about the one they couldnt stop?
hmmmmmmm

Cheers

WIgg


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi wigg, long time!

No he didn't but you've really got me going now!

are you coming?


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Ill be there gotta get the new yak on the water after doggin it cause of the rain today. 5am give or take 10 mins


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Not yet mate.
another couple of weeks and i will be there.
something is not quite right wil longy at the moment.
i hate going fishing and coming back with nothing.
not that i eat fish but if i am going to spend time away from my girls i want better than average results.
thats just my perspective.
i hope u all bag out.

Cheers

Wigg

PS ask your mate about the big one the couldnt stop
at the moment i think longy is all or nothing and i think out of a yak it is too hard to cover the other possibilities if the front doesnt produce


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Cool, welcome Matt... Ha, thats funny without even trying, but i bet you have heard that before...

see you there.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good luck guys. I should have picked my days better


----------

